# New to the forum..



## Guss41 (May 1, 2016)

Just introducing myself here.. 41 year old male, just getting back into bodybuilding after a few years.. Working hard as always to get back into shape, which I haven't lost a ton of muscle mass from previous years of working out and also due to a physical job but here I am.. 6'1 206lbs.. I've been back in the gym for a few months now and feels like home so I've been checking out the reads here from time to time.. Back in the game! Glad to be on board.


----------



## pharmacist (May 2, 2016)

Welcome to UGBB !


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

Welcome, I'm new to here too


----------



## snake (May 2, 2016)

Glad your back in the game. Those gains will be back, may take awhile but they'll be back.


----------



## Guss41 (May 2, 2016)

Yea staying positive! I've set out some pretty decent early goals and dialing in a diet... I've got my protein pretty high(180 grams watching the fat and calories at an ok point around 3200 a day) I'd like to get the calories a bit higher but for now I think this will work.


----------



## bronco (May 2, 2016)

Welcome...


----------



## Bigmike (May 2, 2016)

Welcome to the underground! So much easier getting into shape if youv been there before.
I believe in you brother


----------



## tunafisherman (May 2, 2016)

welcome to the only site worth visiting.


----------



## Dtownry (May 2, 2016)

Hi there.  Good to have you.


----------



## mickems (May 2, 2016)

Hello Guss. Welcome to the UGBB. Stick around and enjoy the site. Good job on getting back to training. Looking forward to seeing you're results.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 3, 2016)

Welcome yo ugbb


----------



## gymrat827 (May 3, 2016)

what up man


----------



## bigdog (May 3, 2016)

welcome! good luck and welcome back to the game!


----------

